# Whats the speciality / whats typical for your FMA-Style?



## Twist (Jan 31, 2006)

I wondered if anyone ever bothered to work out the specialities of the different FMA-Styles.
I've trained some FMA-Styles now, went to a lot of seminars and saw even more video tapes and there are only so many ways to use a stick or a knife, but I found that most styles focus on different aspects of the FMA.

For example it's always an eye-opener to see Balintawak-People like Bobby Taboada doing Corto. Or train the Pekiti Tirsia of Leo T. Gaje to be reminded that FMA should be 'all blade'. Or to feel Latosa Empty Hands (demonstrated by German Bernd Schubert you dont even know how you got into the corner of the room that fast). 

Now I really like these varieties of the FMA - it makes the FMA special. 
But since I'm limited to seminars and training in my area I would like to ask you to write down what makes your FMA-style different from the others


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 1, 2006)

As I was once told; "call it what you will,but getting whooped with a stick is getting whooped with a stick"! It just depends on how you go about it.

 I chose to stcik with Pat O'Malley and his system of Rapid Arnis(www.rapidarnis.com) due to the freedom he pushes to develop your sense of self.
"It's like building a house,no matter what you want to build,first you must have a foundation.After that, you can build it anyway you want.But with out that foundation,everything will collapse".
His knowledge is pretty damn impressive and after all these years,he still goes back to Cebu every year without fail to further his training.
 Rapid Arnis is continues to push the foundation and push the imagination to make the system adapt to YOU, not you adapt to it.
Even at an early stage in training,RA pushes you delve into new things,within and outside yourself and bring it into the class.
Pat lives by the old addage;"you can learn something new from anyone regardless of experience" and he is constantly adding new things to his training.
It's none of this..." NEVER QUESTION THE MASTER! HIS WAY IS PERFECT"!
His philosophy is : TEACH ME AND SHARE".
Rapid Arnis is a massively growing system in europe and loads of other places in the world and with any luck,I will be bringing this sytem to the US by the end of the year.
He is a very credible man (I wouldn't have come here from ohio if he wasn't) and he open to all enquiries and welcomes all to his system.
For what it's worth, I have 34 years in the MA and I am finally happy with what I have found.
Check out the site.


----------



## ryangruhn (Feb 4, 2006)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> As I was once told; "call it what you will,but getting whooped with a stick is getting whooped with a stick"! It just depends on how you go about it.


 
"In our Filipino Martial Arts class we focus on what the ancient kali warriors of the Philippines once focused on; fighting."


Gruhn


----------



## Buwaya (Feb 5, 2006)

ryangruhn said:
			
		

> "In our Filipino Martial Arts class we focus on what the ancient kali warriors of the Philippines once focused on; fighting."
> 
> 
> Gruhn


Ryan,
forgive the simplicity of my question, who or what are you refering to when you say the ancient kali warriors of the Philippines?

Thanks


----------



## bart (Feb 5, 2006)

In Doce Pares we focus on hitting. There are other aspects to the art and they get their floor time. But the focus of the system overall is to be able to hit the opponent a lot of times without them hitting you. Specifically we train ways to hit with power, to hit from oblique and unconventional angles, and to hit with all facets of the stick. Generally Doce Pares practitioners can get somewhere between 1 and 3 strikes of decent power off in a second. Doce Pares practioners generally have very cultivated and articulate striking ability 

In my classes we throw somewhere in the neighborhood of 1500 strikes in our warm up alone.   When working against the tire stack it's not uncommon to throw several hundred strikes in a 10 minute section. The same goes for sinawali practice, abecedario practice, palusot, palakaw, etc.


----------



## ryangruhn (Feb 5, 2006)

Feeding off of the fact that some styles say we focus on X its actually a rather sarcastic quote.  The meaning is that regardless of how old the art was, what part of the Philippines it came from, what every art came down to was; fighting.

Gruhn


----------



## Buwaya (Feb 5, 2006)

Gotcha,
Thanks Ryan.

Where's the quote from?



Bart,
It sucks being on the recieving end of Doce Pares.  
Good brawlers, you produce(said like Yoda).


----------



## ryangruhn (Feb 5, 2006)

www.TitanFitness.com - - > Click on Filipino Martial Arts

It originally came out of a conversation I had with GM Leo Gaje.  It wasn't his exact words but I think that quote captured what he was saying.

Gruhn


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 12, 2006)

ryangruhn said:
			
		

> "In our Filipino Martial Arts class we focus on what the ancient kali warriors of the Philippines once focused on; fighting."
> 
> 
> Gruhn



what ever language or choice of words you want to use, it's still getting whooped with a stick or what ever item you wish to use.
a fight is a fight and a whoopin is a whoopin. same thing!


----------



## Nanalo74 (Feb 12, 2006)

We come from the Inosanto/Vunak lineage, so much of what we do will look familiar to people from that line.

Our philosophy is Jeet Kune Do, so we use what works. No matter where it comes from, and our focus is developing the fighter.

I'm partial to the knife, and empty hand fighting. My instructor is a monster with the stick, though he is well rounded as a fighter. (After all, he doesn't carry a rattan stick with him everywhere he goes. )

I'm also focusing on my grappling right now. Not because it's the craze, but because it's important for my line of work to be able to throw a lock on someone rather than slice and dice 'em.  

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 12, 2006)

my system focuses on strikes with the feet and hands ( nerve stikes), some ground work is included as well as what looks much like judo and  stick and knife work


----------



## ryangruhn (Feb 12, 2006)

&#8220;If you see it taught, you see it fought&#8482;&#8221; ~ Dog Brothers


----------



## Nanalo74 (Feb 12, 2006)

ryangruhn said:
			
		

> If you see it taught, you see it fought ~ Dog Brothers


 
I like that.

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 12, 2006)

ryangruhn said:
			
		

> If you see it taught, you see it fought ~ Dog Brothers



Hooaa!! Nice one!
I am using that!


----------



## Pat OMalley (Feb 12, 2006)

The FMA has so much depth that even after 30 years in FMA alone I am still learning every day, I like to make sure my people go to any instructor with an open mind, for even if they are doing it wrong they will still learn something  even if it is how not to do it. 

I have had guys with me that have asked, can I go to this teacher or that teacher, My reposnce is simple. If you dont, you will never know what they have to offer. Now in time they may well find that another instructor or style has a lot more to offer them as an individual, and if so then I have done my job right and when they come back to show how they have progressed I am not just looking at them and am looking at what they have learn't and what they can show me. This way I can then improve my own skills.

Remember, regardless of style, it is not the style that will kill you, it is the person that uses that particular style to his/her own advantage that will give you the wooping you don't want that counts.

I am a firm beleiver in that it is the individual that makes the style unique not the uniqueness of the style and that is the importnat thing in FMA. 

The one thing that FMA has over all the other arts (this is my personal opinion by the way) is it's phylosophy of "Adapt or Die".

Simpley put, it is not the style that is good, it is the indivdual that makes the style work, it just so happens that the FMA is geared more towards the individual as opposed to other arts where the individual has to gear themselves to the art.

Hope I have not been too confusing and you get what I mean?

Best regards

Pat


----------



## ryangruhn (Feb 12, 2006)

Well put Pat.

Gruhn


----------



## Pat OMalley (Feb 12, 2006)

Why thank you I do try my best even though my brain sometimes shuts down on me, but that is only due to too many bashes to the head with the trusty rattan your know:erg:


----------



## ryangruhn (Feb 12, 2006)

On that note:

"Small stick, small stars, BIG stick, BIG STARS!"

I will stop with the sayings now 

Gruhn


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 13, 2006)

Pat OMalley said:
			
		

> The FMA has so much depth that even after 30 years in FMA alone I am still learning every day, I like to make sure my people go to any instructor with an open mind, for even if they are doing it wrong they will still learn something  even if it is how not to do it.
> 
> I have had guys with me that have asked, can I go to this teacher or that teacher, My reposnce is simple. If you dont, you will never know what they have to offer. Now in time they may well find that another instructor or style has a lot more to offer them as an individual, and if so then I have done my job right and when they come back to show how they have progressed I am not just looking at them and am looking at what they have learn't and what they can show me. This way I can then improve my own skills.
> 
> ...



yea! what he said!:cheers:


----------



## Nanalo74 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> yea! what he said!:cheers:


DITTO!

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------

